
Tiny BBQ Made Out Of An Altoids Tin - netsurge
http://tech.nocr.at/hacking-security/tiny-bbq-made-out-of-an-altoids-tin/
======
jrockway
This is crap. It's a 3:15 video of what should be a few still photographs...
and they never even light the thing.

So really, it's an altoids tin with a grille cut from the top, placed on top
of a table made out of wood. Not hacker news. Not worth your time.

